# So long hairy legs and clothing...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hahahaha  

Anyway. I like the hair on their legs to stay long, I put Tuck in his little Thor T-shirt the other day (which was a hit btw) and when I took it off that evening he had huge matts around the bends of his little legs-in the area the sleeves of the shirt covered. They were so huge I had to chop them out. So, if one looks very closely now they can see some funny looking spottage on his legs 

Anyway to avoid this?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I would love to dress Ben, but even a harness gives us a grooming nightmare. So what did I do, bought another leash and harness last night. I think he has at least 6 of them now and I carry him, rather then risk his hair getting tangled, lol. I think I should be buying slings and purses instead of harnesses but the new elf BB was too tempting for me so I ordered it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It is very hard to keep hair long and dress them. Zoe doesn't walk too much outside and gets carried around everywhere. Her hair is very long but requires constant careful brushing everyday so it stays knot free, even then its a challenge. I dress her when we go out but again she doesn't do a whole lot of walking. It is hard.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I thought you had my number. Good grief, when it is cold I absolutely hate shaving my hairy legs.

But as to the dogs...I thought I could brush MiMi out in a short time, give her a bath and trim her long hair....yeah right, I am just taking a break from brushing...I'll tell you more after three or four hours.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's in the town and country and though his legs are long, they don't seem to tangle much at all. I just brush them every day and make sure to get every knot out if there are any. I also tend to pull his hair down when the vest goes down so it's not knotted up there.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Knock on wood, Leila doesn't really get tangles much. Is it only because of puppy hair and I have something to not look forward to?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So  I normally clip just his body(I think its sort of town and country?), I'm trying to grow out his top not and I love his legs long. Does this mean I have to choose? Or do I just get clothes with no sleeves? Or, do I just have to check the hair a couple times a day? Or... what should I do?

He's so pretty with his long hair, I love it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I thought you had my number. Good grief, when it is cold I absolutely hate shaving my hairy legs.
> 
> But as to the dogs...I thought I could brush MiMi out in a short time, give her a bath and trim her long hair....yeah right, I am just taking a break from brushing...I'll tell you more after three or four hours.


I just wanted to add, you had me cracking up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I thought you had my number. Good grief, when it is cold I absolutely hate shaving my hairy legs.
> 
> But as to the dogs...I thought I could brush MiMi out in a short time, give her a bath and trim her long hair....yeah right, I am just taking a break from brushing...I'll tell you more after three or four hours.


Ha ha Sylvia, about shaving your legs!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

LLLU
m
L


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I thought you had my number. Good grief, when it is cold I absolutely hate shaving my hairy legs.


I'm the same way. It gets so cold here, and while I'm not a hairy person, it's like a little layer of warmth..



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> LLLU
> m
> L
> 
> ...


Kids got ahold of my phone, little Grace (the 2 year old I nanny) says hi!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> So  I normally clip just his body(I think its sort of town and country?), I'm trying to grow out his top not and I love his legs long. Does this mean I have to choose? Or do I just get clothes with no sleeves? Or, do I just have to check the hair a couple times a day? Or... what should I do?
> 
> He's so pretty with his long hair, I love it.


I would say clothes with no sleeves is your best bet. Most of obi's shirts and sweaters are sleeveless or with very loose sleeves. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

what is a town and country??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Shelly, I have the same problem with Bailey when he wears anything with sleeves. I just buy tanks now. I also make sure none of the long hair is caught up under his shirt. I take a brush and brush it all down.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

You can try shaving the "armpit" area? I read somewhere about doing that and I've always done it for Cici. She's never had any matts in that area but she mostly wears dresses, not shirts. 
My sister's Yorkie only wears tanks though, because sleeve shirts also make him matt, so maybe go that route or trim just that area 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

